# Glass tint sprays



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I know that a couple of people have used the black glass tint on their headlights...my question is, if I spray the chrome trim around the doors, how can I prevent it from rubbing off? Do I use a clearcoat spray? Basically, I just want to tint the chrome areas a little...give it a black chrome look...but not totally black. Any input appreciated.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Try using a bonding agent. You can get it at any local paint shop, it comes in a spray can. The only thing is that you should really sand down the chrome trim so it will have a good surface for the piant to stick to, but that why i suggested the bonding agent. It should do the trick...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I actually bought this little bottle of some liquid that you mix with water and you use a sprey bottle to put on the window...then the wtaer/liquid bond with the adhesive after several hours. Its usaully by the window tinting and supplies like at Checkers and actually even Wal-Mart


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I hear you about the bonding agent...but I still want the chrome look...sorta like black chrome. Wont sanding the time get rid of the chrome?
Basically, I'll be doint the headlights, door chrome trim, emblems, everything with chrome outside.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

yea dont sand it, that why i said to use the bonding adgent. It is clear, and when you put on the black tint it will have something to bond to. So i will more resistant to peeling. You could also use a clear coat to further protect it. They sell that in a spray can also.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Try using Nail Polish.. Im pretty sure you can get a Metallic Black polish and if you dont like it, use nail polish remover.
If you like it, use some clear gloss over it to last longer


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok Nostrodomas...I see. Nail polish would be very time consuming, and I cant put it on my headlights.  Thanks for the input.


----------

